# TiVo Transfer Using eSata Cable instead of WiFi or Ethernet



## BrooklynBlueEyes (Mar 9, 2012)

I currently use TiVo Transfer with one end of an Ethernet cable plugged into my TiVo and the other end plugged into my Mac to move recordings to my Mac. I'd like to be able to plug one end of an eSata cable into my TiVo and the other end into the eSata adapter on my Mac and use the TiVo Transfer program the same way I currently do with Ethernet, but getting the faster speed of eSata. I tried this just for the heck of it, but TiVo transfer didn't see the TiVo.

Thanks!


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

The eSata port on the TiVo is only for connecting an external drive to expand recording space. You can't use it to transfer recordings off of the TiVo.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

You plugged two eSATA controllers into each other. There's no reason for that to ever function. eSATA is for local storage, not for networking.

The TiVo can't transfer any faster than the ethernet port speed anyway.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Arcady said:


> You plugged two eSATA controllers into each other. There's no reason for that to ever function. eSATA is for local storage, not for networking.
> 
> The TiVo can't transfer any faster than the ethernet port speed anyway.


I know it will never happen probably due to the DRM restrictions. It still would be nice if you could use the faster connection to transfer/backup recordings using eSATA even if was to a Network or external drive.


----------



## scole250 (Nov 8, 2005)

Nobody is going to invest in developing an eSATA interface for networking. 10 Gigabit Ethernet is already available, though your Tivo could not saturate that bandwith.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

That's not how SATA works. It is for plugging a hard drive into a computer, not for connecting two computers. You might as well ask for them to connect two computers using DVI ports.


----------

